# Flashlight Museum values?



## JasonJ (Mar 11, 2015)

So, as we are all probably aware, flashlightmuseum.com (great web resource!) has values listed for many if not all of the lights on the site index. How are these values determined and are they accurate?

It seems that even if historical and material value are factored in, demand/desire for many of the lights has them selling for upwards of twice the value listed on FLM. What's up with all of this and how much can it be trusted? I realize that something is "only worth what someone is willing to pay for it", however that often is applied when items sell for less than their determined value, not more. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## cland72 (Mar 11, 2015)

The pricing might have been based on the original selling price, but I can tell you that they are most definitely not accurate, current day prices.

For example, a Surefire 6P-USA (red white and blue) shows $59. I've seen them go for well over $100 online (both in CPFMP and eBay).
The E2E-SG shows a value of $70. NIB those would probably fetch $2-300 today.


----------



## JasonJ (Mar 11, 2015)

Agreed, based on real-world sales I found, it seems their values are about 50% of actual, at best, less at worst.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 11, 2015)

cland72 summed it up well. 

What I always get a kick out of is those folks who see some light listed on ebay for some dumb price, that it will never sell for, now they think theirs is worth that. Or the opposite of those who (are ebay dumb) and see the bids at $35 on a item with a $300 value and 3 days left in the auction and they tell you, that your $300 item is worth $35 cause they can get one on Ebay for that! lol


----------



## JasonJ (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw that too. There are also a lot of people trying to sell lights worth $20 or $30 for basically what they are worth... factor in shipping.. and its nuts. A lot of people trying to sell junk too. They think the plastic yellow rayovacs and eveready's from the 80s and 90s are amazingly worth $15+... uh no, try $1. In fact, I don't even want a a free one.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 11, 2015)

JasonJ,
Another crazy one is those folks who keep listing and listing the same junky light or parts for some ridiculous price. Common sense would lead you to think that they would catch on after the 3rd or so auction. But they don't! I have messaged people sometimes and made a offer or suggestion that their price may be a bit wacky. Only to get a message back saying I offended them. I don't understand how a auction or sale price offer can be so personal! Then follow it, and see it relisted again and again. lol 

Either way, cheap entertainment right??


----------



## JasonJ (Mar 11, 2015)

^ Exactly! I just made on offer on a vintage rayovac, seller had it listed at 17.50, what he claimed was 50% off (he had tried to sell it for $35). I offered 15 and it was accepted, which was reasonable. Probably because when I looked at the item history, he had been listing, relisting, and relisting again going back about 3 or 4 months. 

The light is only worth maybe $20, but in trying to sell it for more than 150% of its actual value just wasted time. Problem is, there are A LOT of vintage lights out there.. and while all are cool to some degree, some more than others, there were simply too many made for them to be incredibly valuable (there are exceptions). Old doesn't always mean valuable.


----------

